# Any traveling painters onboard?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I was just curious if we had any traveling painters (businesses) that go the long haul to do painting? I'd say anything that is beyond 2hrs from home town would be considered out of town or traveling the distance for work...

I know we have a paperhanger here that travels (maybe he has some good insite too) but do we have painters?

I'm outa town about 3.5 hrs North from my meat and potatoes... I'm kinda liking it. Even though this venture is a personal favor to a friend and it's not really business, I would consider doing this lets say for the WHOLE state of Oregon (not licensed anywhere else) if it payed well and the demand was there... But damn... how would the quoting process go? Hmmm this is why I want to know if there are any painters that do this kind of traveling... Got some questions to ask...


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a lady with a few homes so I did a job out in Yamhill out in logging country for a month (stayed out there weekdays) & Im going back for a week to build her a deck as soon as the weather dries out. I did another in Coos bay on the coast for 2wks. Ill go anywhere in OR if the price is right. Its cool checking out new areas, just have to plan it right. Its like a working vacation.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

It is fun. For a while. I did it for 10+ yrs when I was still working for wages. I've painted in 20 or so states and also US Virgin Islands and a year in Germany. Saw a lot of the US. Painted a lot of Hotels, especially Marriot, done a few malls, Wal-Mart, Target and a lot of various tenant improvement projects. I could paint a GAP, Lane Bryant, TGI Fridays in my sleep. It was cool at one time, have no desire to work out of town anymore these days.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Now THATS some traveling! 


Woodland said:


> It is fun. For a while. I did it for 10+ yrs when I was still working for wages. I've painted in 20 or so states and also US Virgin Islands and a year in Germany. Saw a lot of the US. Painted a lot of Hotels, especially Marriot, done a few malls, Wal-Mart, Target and a lot of various tenant improvement projects. I could paint a GAP, Lane Bryant, TGI Fridays in my sleep. It was cool at one time, have no desire to work out of town anymore these days.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> Now THATS some traveling!


Yeah, I've been around. I have stood on a corner in Winslow Arizona. I even went from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacomma, Philidelphia, Atlanta, LA....Northern California..... :whistling2:It was a great experience when I was younger, just burned out on working out of town I guess.  I think one of the more memorable experiences was working outside of Newark on a 1,000,000 tilt-up for a non-union contractor out of Atlanta when a couple Tony Soprano/John Gotti type union organizers from district council 711 stopped by the job.  Those two guys were not playing around. Im not scared of much, but those two were pretty intimadating. We only had a couple days left, or otherwise I probably would have left town. One of my most miserable experiences was Cheyenne Wyoming in the winter. I dont know why anyone would wanna live there? :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I suppose it would be best to just keep the local job part of the business, and then take on a couple out of towns here and there. 

I've gone as far as The Dalles, Salem, Gales Creek and now Monroe Wash (personal endeavor)... But I would be willing to go anywhere in Oregon for the right price. It's funny cause I'll do what ever I can to stay out of NE and SE Portland cause I hate the commute, but will certainly travel out of town... lol... whatever......


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

If the work is lucrative, go for it. I was always working for hourly wages when I was on the road. Sharing rooms with guys that snore, etc. It got old. Arent you in the Tigard area? I did really well up on Bull Mt. Good money and the jobs just kept coming. Bethany is another good area with plenty to do and not a bad commute on the back roads.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

I used to travel quite a bit, doing mall stores. Pretty expensive supporting two homesteads. Especialy when there's a new nudey bar to check out in every town.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> If the work is lucrative, go for it. I was always working for hourly wages when I was on the road. Sharing rooms with guys that snore, etc. It got old. Arent you in the Tigard area? I did really well up on Bull Mt. Good money and the jobs just kept coming. Bethany is another good area with plenty to do and not a bad commute on the back roads.


I actually live on Bull Mountain and yeah, these folks up here have cash... 

NW Portland is a good area too... As well as Lake Oswego and Wilsonville. 

I do enjoy the local work, but would certainly enjoy a few more jobs out of town... you know.. kinda break up the monotony of the "same o'l grind" mentality...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Woodland said:


> It is fun. For a while. I did it for 10+ yrs when I was still working for wages. I've painted in 20 or so states and also US Virgin Islands and a year in Germany. Saw a lot of the US. Painted a lot of Hotels, especially Marriot, done a few malls, Wal-Mart, Target and a lot of various tenant improvement projects. I could paint a GAP, Lane Bryant, TGI Fridays in my sleep. It was cool at one time, have no desire to work out of town anymore these days.



amen.

I have painted far away living in motels with 5 guys...ugh. After my first daughter was born I missed her first steps.
That was if for me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> amen.
> 
> I have painted far away living in motels with 5 guys...ugh. After my first daughter was born I missed her first steps.
> That was if for me.


Yeah, the motel room thing got old. I rarely had my own room. And with a family? Forget it. Aint worth it. Of course sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I actually live on Bull Mountain and yeah, these folks up here have cash...
> 
> NW Portland is a good area too... As well as Lake Oswego and Wilsonville.
> 
> I do enjoy the local work, but would certainly enjoy a few more jobs out of town... you know.. kinda break up the monotony of the "same o'l grind" mentality...


Yeah, its different when its your work and your making good money. I ran into a couple guys a few years back that were doing a bunch of Dennys. They had a motorhome and a van pulling an encloed trailer and traveled around painting exteriors on Dennys. Now that one I could go for.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Most of my guys will travel wherever for an existing customer. New customers...depends how far and for how much, take it case by case.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the opportunity to do all of one companies pharmacy remodels in Eastern Canada. I was definately not into it. We are on our third local one and it is 45 mins away. There is no way I will drop all other business to cater to one company, who after all renos are complete, will just get rid of yea. We could have kept a crew of 4 busy year round with the company, but to me it would not be worth it.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

I know of some guys in Bakersfield, CA that will travel anywhere and wont leave ya hangin. But they're only good for industrial applications and are not a business.

If your looking to get teamed up on a lick. I also know a guy outta NC, who has a storage in Fresno" vans, spray pumps, harnessess, equipment diapers, socks, "fishin poles", and gets decent prices from sun belt and ahern, he's done alot around OR,so he's probably got some local rental contacts too but, I don't know what you're doing so this may be of no use.

I haven't talked to him in a while, But I'd say he's probably looking for something to do with the stuff in Fresno. Also those guy's worked with him before, so the gears are greased as far as training, trusting, paperwork, And ability. I'll check back on a regular basis IF this sounds like what you're looking for.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We do a couple of homes a year that are 3-6 hours away, mostly in the very rural areas. The guys don't mind, we stay in a motel, take some time to see the sights, sometimes a little fishing or golfing. 
Not a bad area to spend time in!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! those are some beautiful mountains. Ive got to see southern Utah in the summer. Id like to check out Arches. We've been snowboarding in Park City for the past 3 Winters, the snow is awesome but the terrain is nowhere near that nice...except maybe Alta! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That was in Capitol Reef, few hours NE of us. Down here is the really red rock, absolutely beautiful! Bryce, Zion, Snow Canyon, all an hour away! 
We take school field trips to study the geology at Zion, love it!
Funny, we love Oregon, Washington and Idaho, for a while! Love to come home to the dry, wide open spaces!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I travel when needed to Atlanta and the surrounding area. Close to 2 hours for us. Will go further if it came up. I always find there is more money to be made over the road. Companies and individuals are willing to pay to know that there job will be handled accordingly.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Did a couple homes in West Linn last summer & just finished a complete int. restoration in Wilsonville last month. Me likes the west side clientele! :thumbup1:


[email protected] said:


> I actually live on Bull Mountain and yeah, these folks up here have cash...
> 
> NW Portland is a good area too... As well as Lake Oswego and Wilsonville.
> 
> I do enjoy the local work, but would certainly enjoy a few more jobs out of town... you know.. kinda break up the monotony of the "same o'l grind" mentality...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't mind traveling from time to time for work.

As long as the money is there, sometimes it's like a working vacation :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm being reminded of some Lowell George lyrics:


> And I've been from Tucson to Tucumcari
> Tehachapi to Tonopah
> Driven every kind of rig that's ever been made
> Driven the backroads so I wouldn't get weighed
> ...



only a few times have I taken it on the road. Didn't like it. Packing up to make sure every contingency is covered, taking all the supplies needed because you never know what you can get and where to get it in the area you are going, staying in flea bag motels or worse at the customer's house. Although when three of us did an exterior off season on Martha's Vineyard, it was nice because the Vineyard is special at the beginning of Oct - although we had to fight the weather. 

I guess I'm a home body. Like my own bed. 

Few months ago I drove 2 hours to CT for a small powder room. Sure getting up at 4:30 am and on the road by 5:00 is a nice change of pace, but driving through a torrential rain storm with howling winds is no fun. Four hours of driving for eight hours of work is just not a good ratio IMO.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Near my market, I'd say 100 miles or so, or 1.5 hours driving there are many lakes with resort cabins and summer cabins. You would think this might be a area to try to tap but I usually just ignore it. I don't understand how I can compete with contractors closer to that market, since they will have lower expenses in travel. 
Yeah sure, you guys are all about the customers who are psychically superior to the price shopper crowd, but that's reality. I think the only way I could compete is if those closer were already booked. But then I would still have to drive a couple hours, and I already hate when I have to drive thru town a half hour.
I remember when I first started out, I was transitioning from a helper to doing my own jobs. I had an Olds Delta 88 from my Grandma, that thing ran perfect, I doubt it had ever gone faster then 60 mph. I tied a 24 ft on top of that car for a job I was doing. I got done after getting cheated out $50 from the lady customer (who liked to go to the casino) and was driving home some 25 mi in some strong winds. I had to retie that ladder a couple times on a gravel road... Those were actually great days.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"I was just curious if we had any traveling painters (businesses) that go the long haul to do painting?"*

Not any longer. But when I worked for a fairly large company (45-50 painters), I was out of town I'd guess 5 years of the 12 years I worked for them.

I drove a mobile paint shop on wheels. A 14' Isuzu diesel box van set up to my specifications......generator, pump, custom made shelving to hold cases of masking paper, tape, drops, etc.

I set a 2-week limit before the crew would come home for the weekend. Working a stretch for more than 2 weeks at a time made for a grumpy crew, so a weekend break really helps.

We did so much work in one particular city up North that we had an apartment rented.

Those days were fun and we made bank just from the amount of overtime we worked, but I'm glad I don't travel any more. Now days if a job is over 15 minutes away, I consider it out of town! Haha!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Now days if a job is over 15 minutes away, I consider it out of town! Haha!


Ahhh, love those "slipper jobs". Fall out of bed, put the fuzzy bunny slippers on, and in fifteen you're on the job. 

Had a couple ofr those this spring. One was all of eight minutes away.

And then there are the city jobs  Was in the North End of Boston and left a little later than I wanted. Having not traversed that area of town since the Big Dig, I had NO idea how to get onto 93 South. Ended up on the "surface road" for 20 minutes to go less than a mile. Then the Mass Pike was a parking lot from the Allston Tolls to Newton. A normally 40 minute drive took an hour and fifteen,. GRRRRRR


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> Ahhh, love those "slipper jobs". Fall out of bed, put the fuzzy bunny slippers on, and in fifteen you're on the job.


On one now.... actually I'm sleeping in it... wake, nuke the coffee, grab the roller and off I go... Glad there is an unsecured network for the wireless... :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

I live in Indy and still have clients out in California that will fly me out to do work...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry if this is off topic but this thread is screaming this song, 

Too all you Travellin' Painters have have a dink on me. 




Never mind on the drink, the envelope fell apart, :turned:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but this thread is screaming this song,
> 
> Too all you Travellin' Painters have have a dink on me.


----------



## torrahood (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey.I was just looking for traveling paint jobs with per diems.I am a 34 yr painter,wallpaperer,drywall and looking to travel.Does anyone know of any companies out there?Thank you and happy painting,and tie off anything over 5 ft Cheers,
Tim


[email protected] said:


> I was just curious if we had any traveling painters (businesses) that go the long haul to do painting? I'd say anything that is beyond 2hrs from home town would be considered out of town or traveling the distance for work...
> 
> I know we have a paperhanger here that travels (maybe he has some good insite too) but do we have painters?
> 
> I'm outa town about 3.5 hrs North from my meat and potatoes... I'm kinda liking it. Even though this venture is a personal favor to a friend and it's not really business, I would consider doing this lets say for the WHOLE state of Oregon (not licensed anywhere else) if it payed well and the demand was there... But damn... how would the quoting process go? Hmmm this is why I want to know if there are any painters that do this kind of traveling... Got some questions to ask...


----------

